

Tangible Interface: your physical keychain == your password - joshwa
http://kk.org/ct2/2008/06/tangible-interface.php

======
timcederman
Wow, Ishii is still harping on about his tangible user interface? His work was
very thought-provoking for new user interfaces, particular for ubiquitous
computing, but his most relevant work was done about 6-7 years ago. It's a
little sad it hasn't progressed much further...

Admittedly the scales solution is pretty cool, a useful, cheap method for
context awareness. A fellow PhD used a Lego mindstorms kit to detect which
instrument was picked up in a surgical environment and update the patient
record display accordingly.

I suppose thought provocation is a good thing then... I'd just like to see
something really useful (in the 'real world') come out of there.

